# Oberon Handbag



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Which do you like better?

Bold Celtic Tote Handbag









Avenue of Trees in Saddle


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Jeepers - both are so beautiful...can't decide.  Have your friend buy both.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Jeepers - both are so beautiful...can't decide. Have your friend buy both.


Yeah they are.

Actually it isn't a friend who is looking to buy one,it's me.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

would the places/events its carried to make a difference to which one you get? they are both real pretty but have to choose i like trees
sylvia


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

ak rain said:


> would the places/events its carried to make a difference to which one you get? they are both real pretty but have to choose i like trees
> sylvia


Hi Sylvia.
No not really.I would use it almost daily,for pretty much everywhere I go.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

You can't go wrong, but the trees is really unique.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Easy for me because I am a lover of all things Celtic (and patiently waiting on my new Celtic Hounds Oberon...tap, tap, tap)


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't vote they are both gorgeous, I DO like AVE of trees only because it is SO eye catching and unique


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay I lied, I voted.. after lookingi at it again AVE of trees is just SOOOO unique


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> You can't go wrong, but the trees is really unique.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


Nope I don't think there is a wrong one either,that is why it is hard to choose.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Easy for me because I am a lover of all things Celtic (and patiently waiting on my new Celtic Hounds Oberon...tap, tap, tap)


Yes Celtic things are nice. 
The waiting is the worst isn't it?? hehehe


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> okay I lied, I voted.. after lookingi at it again AVE of trees is just SOOOO unique


lol Patrizia.Hard to vote for just 1 I know.

It is so hard to choose,and really there is no wrong choice,and I am sure whatever I buy this time I will love.I am also sure it will only be the 1st Oberon handbag hehe.
I am not addicted to Oberon at all. lol


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sugar,

I just received my Avenue of Trees tote in fern. It is beautiful. I will try to post pictures soon.

I could use a bit more room...I just had to pare down "my stuff" that I carry around.

Jackie


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

sbell1 said:


> Sugar,
> 
> I just received my Avenue of Trees tote in fern. It is beautiful. I will try to post pictures soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats Jackie 

Yes pics would be great.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, so you're buying "only one"??  For now, right?  Haha!  

The Bold Celtic is beautiful and would go with anything, for any occasion.  The Avenue of Trees is just a tiny, wee bit more casual, but so unique you will constantly be asked about it.

So, do you want subtle beauty or unique beauty?


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> The Bold Celtic is beautiful and would go with anything, for any occasion. The Avenue of Trees is just a tiny, wee bit more casual, but so unique you will constantly be asked about it.
> 
> So, do you want subtle beauty or unique beauty?


Yes. Exactly. If only I could've summarized it that well.

Kim


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> OK, so you're buying "only one"?? For now, right? Haha!
> 
> The Bold Celtic is beautiful and would go with anything, for any occasion. The Avenue of Trees is just a tiny, wee bit more casual, but so unique you will constantly be asked about it.
> 
> So, do you want subtle beauty or unique beauty?


Yep 1 for now lol

Unique beauty I think


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

kimmysue said:


> Yes. Exactly. If only I could've summarized it that well.
> 
> Kim


Agreed F1 did say that well.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the votes everyone.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered the Avenue of Trees in Saddle.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought you would order that one - being much more unique and definitely hand-tooled, you will receive never-ending compliments, I'm sure!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

pix please


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

As a guy who would be looking on a girl with a bag, I would prefer the first one. it has a classy, warmer tone that's pretty much nice to look at. Both bags are good by the way!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I thought you would order that one - being much more unique and definitely hand-tooled, you will receive never-ending compliments, I'm sure!


It was a tough choice,but yes I think I will be happier with the Avenue of Trees.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

kimmysue said:


> pix please


Oh definitely.I will post some when it arrives.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

carlobee said:


> As a guy who would be looking on a girl with a bag, I would prefer the first one. it has a classy, warmer tone that's pretty much nice to look at. Both bags are good by the way!


lol Well luckily most guys I know don't care about what bag a woman is carrying,and like the woman herself to be nice to look at instead.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Oh definitely.I will post some when it arrives.


Along with her other oberons


----------

